# Afternoon BBQ New Years Eve.



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Nothing to say except life is good!




BTW: That's a Monte#5 Tash is smoking.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Whew man, I'm jealous!!! That looks delicious! Mmmmm food!


----------



## BigDaddyJ (Feb 23, 2009)

Looks like a good time.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Looks like life IS good. haha
So jealous of your weather!
What was the temp over there today?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Zfog said:


> Looks like life IS good. haha
> So jealous of your weather!
> What was the temp over there today?


It's 9.00AM, currently 78*F & will reach a maximum of 104*F. 17Knot hot easterly winds. Not going to be so pleasant today.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Great looking food man! Looks like a fun time.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Damn Warren now i am hungry again.eace:


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Very nice bro. Glad you enjoyed your day


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

looks like fun! why didnt i get an invite?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

gibson_es said:


> looks like fun! why didnt i get an invite?


You did. Every person in my friends list & others as well have a standing invite here 24/7/365. :dunno::mischief::mischief::mischief:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh Ya!

Smokin Hot Stuff! :clap2:...:clap2:...:clap2:...:clap2:...

Whacha got goin on the grill looks good too! :drum: :biggrin:



Happy New Year Tashdarlin! :wave:

Great job Warzy! :high5:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> You did. Every person in my friends list & others as well have a standing invite here 24/7/365. :dunno::mischief::mischief::mischief:


but but but but.... what if i wanna come feb. 29th 2012?

tough shit?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

gibson_es said:


> but but but but.... what if i wanna come feb. 29th 2012?
> 
> tough shit?


The world will end by then!
:rofl::rofl::rofl:
:faint::faint::faint:
:scared::scared:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

That's a fine time to visit. We'll still be here being the resilient buggers we are. We may have to settle for only having cockroaches & dinosaurs for company though. LOL. :fear:



fiddlegrin said:


> Oh Ya!
> Smokin Hot Stuff! :clap2:...:clap2:...:clap2:...:clap2:...
> Whacha got goin on the grill looks good too! :drum: :biggrin:
> Happy New Year Tashdarlin! :wave:
> Great job Warzy! :high5:


I think the smoke looked better than the grill. Was only beef sausages, Satay chicken (on the BBQ in pic) and Mongolian Lamb. Thankyou Fiddler.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

warren, were are the dino's comming from? have they been hiding out in some cave or hole for the last million years, just waiting on the world to end so they can raign again? or do you know something i dont? :dunno:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

gibson_es said:


> warren, were are the dino's comming from? have they been hiding out in some cave or hole for the last million years, just waiting on the world to end so they can raign again? or do you know something i dont? :dunno:


We still have them in the NW, called Salt Water Crocodiles. LOL. There are plenty of humans here that resemble dinosaurs as well.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

i can believe the last one, there not just in aussie land, there here too.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Great looking weiners!







(hmmm...where've I seen that smiley before??) Would've loved to have a cook-out like that here today, alas it's only 0° now and doesn't lend itself well to either cigars or grilling.

Happy New Year!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> You did. Every person in my friends list & others as well have a standing invite here 24/7/365. :dunno::mischief::mischief::mischief:


Sweet! You keep the grill hot and I'll start swimming! It may take me a few days...


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Looks mighty tasty... Gotta go get some snacks now. :tongue1:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

szyzk said:


> Sweet! You keep the grill hot and I'll start swimming! It may take me a few days...


just hi jack a boat, much faster.


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

104 on the first of year is crazy!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

yes, it is crazy, im liking our comfortabe 67 we have had the past couple days. i believe it hit 70 today. not bad for our side of the hemi.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

2nd of the year & it's getting there, 98*F now.


----------

